# Looking for Gamers Near Phoenix



## kpazzh0ly (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey I am currently living in Maricopa and looking for players. I have been trying to get a game together for about 4 months out but with my current location its hard. Either due to scheduling or distance driving. 

If someone is willing to drive to me I will drive to you. Please email me if interested.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm in Glendale and would be interested in finding a face-to-face group in the Phoenix area, but I don't have a car.  I just use the bus and my bicycle, so I'm kinda limited in how far I can travel in a reasonable amount of time.  I have a few phone numbers of other gamers who I might be able to at least ask if they're interested in joining a gaming group, if I have some details to offer.  Can you be more specific about when/where you'd be able to meet with a gaming group?


----------



## kpazzh0ly (Feb 24, 2013)

Well I live in Maricopa, AZ and I understand that it is a drive for most people. I don't mind driving but I would like to play with people who are committed to an ongoing game. My experience is average. The best day for me to play is sunday but I can do sat nights.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 25, 2013)

Ahhh, man, yeah that's far.  I thought you meant somewhere in Maricopa County vaguely, not the city of Maricopa itself (which doesn't even show on Google Maps until I zoom in a fair bit).  Furthest south I've gone myself was Tempe or Mesa, and that alone took like 2 hours by bus.

You should probably look into some virtual tabletop programs, like OpenRPG, MapTools, or d20Pro (IIRC, I may be misremembering that name), if you can't find a group inside Maricopa.  Just use a search engine and look into those programs, see if any of them work well enough for you, at least some of them are free.


----------



## Amfanda (Mar 7, 2013)

at least some of them are free.


----------

